#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Latest blockchain trends in 2019.

## Bhavya

Blockchain technology continuously holding many promises. From the technological front blockchain has a breathtaking evolution. It has crossed some new boundaries. These are some of the new blockchain trends emerging in 2019.


Security Tokens arrival.The move from crypto assets to digital assets and the rise of alternative asset classes.Hybrid Blockchain ModelsInteroperability among BlockchainsRicardian contractsFederated BlockchainStable Coins introduction

----------

